# Mr. Aqua 22 Gallon Iwagumi



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm relatively new to this community but I wanted to chronicle my journey of starting my first tank.

I started researching planted aquariums about a month ago and finally decided to get started this past weekend. Getting started can be quite complicated but if you think about it, the aquarium can be boiled down to a few components. Fortunately for me my LPS was Monster Aquarium Inc and they had almost all I needed. I highly recommend them if you live in NY. (They sell ADA products)

Tank: 
Mr.Aqua 22 gallon Low Iron Long

Light: 
Finnex 36" Planted Plus

Co2:
Aquatek CO2 Regulator Mini
Empire paintball 24oz Tank
Ista CO2 Reactor

Filtration:
Eheim 2215 with modded impeller
Glass lily set I bought on eBay
Hydor 200 inline heater

Substrate and Hardscape: 
ADA Power Sand Special M (6L)
ADA Amazonia Regular (2x9L bags)
Ryuoh Stone


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

It's been a week of dry start and I decided to flood the aquarium because I'm planning on traveling for the holidays. The metal table started to bow a little in the center, so I bought a jack post to support it. Also repurposed a table to hold all the equipment. HC seemed to be floating a lot though.


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks awesome. Where do you get your stones from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks. They're ryu-oh stones and I got them from monster aquarium in NY.


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

It's been some time and I just want to chronicle my tank progress. Starting from beginning to current.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

This is your first attempt!?!?! Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

Final scape images. I learned a lot from this tank. I'm also selling the scape if your interested.


----------



## Octopoda (Mar 21, 2016)

Can you put in what your water parameters are? I have nearly the exact same setup and having a hard time with HC.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

This tank is really beautiful. Hats off to you I doubt most people (myself included) came close to something this good on their first try. Excited to see what you do next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saty (Apr 1, 2015)

what are the plants other than HC?


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

Octopoda said:


> Can you put in what your water parameters are? I have nearly the exact same setup and having a hard time with HC.


0 for the regular 2, close to 0 for nitrate thanks to purigen, 6.5ph, 75 degree water, light 6 hours a day. Dose Ada brightly k and step 2 once every other day.


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

Opare said:


> This tank is really beautiful. Hats off to you I doubt most people (myself included) came close to something this good on their first try. Excited to see what you do next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The next tank is coming, an ADA 120H, stay tuned!


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

saty said:


> what are the plants other than HC?


Pearlweed (regular baby tears or HM), some dwarf hair grass, Java moss and some subwassertang


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*wow*

Looks great! Nice rocks.


----------



## tippy4 (May 26, 2016)

Awesome tank.

I a going to be doing the same tank soon....I see you went with the low iron version. Any thoughts on the AquaMaxx low iron tank?......it is $70 cheaper, and I want to know if anybody knows if you can see a real difference between the two.


----------



## Henney (Dec 21, 2015)

tippy4 said:


> Awesome tank.
> 
> I a going to be doing the same tank soon....I see you went with the low iron version. Any thoughts on the AquaMaxx low iron tank?......it is $70 cheaper, and I want to know if anybody knows if you can see a real difference between the two.


I've never had the aquamax but honestly you should spend money on the tank that you want the most. It's the most important part in my opinion because you're gonna have it for awhile, it's gonna be tough as hell to move later and if it breaks it can cause a lot of damage to your floor. If I knew I woulda gotten a larger ADA tank from the beginning.


----------



## sofishycal (Oct 25, 2016)

*6 Hours?*

Just noticed I am in the beginning stages of building the exact same tank as you. I noticed you put 6 hours but have the Planted Plus 24/7, why not go that route? Did you take a break in the 6 hour period?


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

*"Any thoughts on the AquaMaxx low iron tank?......it is $70 cheaper, and I want to know if anybody knows if you can see a real difference between the two."*

Responding to this old thread because I spent a lot of time researching these two tanks this week. Now there are several reviews and You Tube videos that convinced me to buy the AquaMaxx. The clarity of the glass is comparable and the build quality is better according to everything I could find to read/watch. The price difference is also still there, the Mr. Aqua is $60 higher.

Based on that information, I bought the AquaMaxx and am awaiting its arrival next week.


----------

